# Great service every time



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you - and a special thank you for getting the pink Detail Factory brushes in too :argie:


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Short1e! 

You are more than welcome  We hope you enjoy using them!


----------

